
My Repo, My House, My Rules - feross
https://hueniverse.com/my-repo-my-house-my-rules-1b2e860914d4
======
rejschaap
> I’ve recently realized people misguidedly think GitHub repositories are
> public space.

I feel it is quite similar to public space. It is open and accessible to
everybody. There is a certain etiquette in public space that you should adhere
to though. I think that is where the real issue lies. A few people have
unrealistic expectations of open source maintainers. I have seen very rude
behavior towards maintainers, people get this weird sense of entitlement
sometimes.

~~~
ncmncm
The Github guarantee: satisfaction or your money back.

"Here, take it, and scram."

"Take what?"

"Exactly."

------
dpc_pw
Someone posted something in public space, and wonder how come people interact
with it. :D

If you have a PR tab open for people, or issues then why are you complaining
that they are using it? Make your repos private and stop complaining.

------
johnminter
1\. Github encourages us to specify a license on our repositories. This
specifies the expectations a user can have.

2\. There is a mechanism for people to participate - a pull request. The owner
has the right to decide if this is consistent with the project goals and
respond accordingly.

3\. Charitable interactions are productive. It encourages collaboration and
the result is the whole is greater than the sum of the parts. That is fun. Too
much drama causes developers to find other uses for their time and talent.

